# Querer y querer mucho



## kunvla

Hola:

¿Qué diferencia de matices se percibe entre "Te quiero" así a secas y "Te quiero mucho" con el adverbio de cantidad? Si se dice a su amante, novio/-a, etc. ¿cuál expresa más un querer absoluto, sincero, rpofundo, etc.?

Me gustaría mucho saber sus opniones al respecto.

Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos,


----------



## torrebruno

Hola, kunvla:
Creo que preguntas por algo muy básico y elemental.
¿Tú tienes novio? ¿Lo quieres o lo quieres mucho?
Vale, a lo mejor no, pero ¿a tí te gusta la paella o te gusta mucho la paella?
...


----------



## KirkandRafer

torrebruno said:


> Hola, kunvla:
> Creo que preguntas por algo muy básico y elemental.
> ¿Tú tienes novio? ¿Lo quieres o lo quieres mucho?
> Vale, a lo mejor no, pero ¿a tí te gusta la paella o te gusta mucho la paella?
> ...


No seamos _desaboríos_, kunvla lo que quiere es un "Te amo".


----------



## torrebruno

Que no, que no quiero ser desaborío. Pero por lo que pregunta kunvla, está más que visto en montones y montones de pelis de amor.
-Te quiero, churri.
-Pues yo te quiero mucho, canija.

Esto no da para más, creo yo.


----------



## kunvla

Lo que pregunto es esto:

—Porque te quiero mucho —dijo Ludmilla, y por una de esas astucias del idioma el *mucho* le quitaba casi toda la fuerza al *quiero*.
Julio Cortázar, _Libro de Manuel_ (1973), p. 94.

Saludos,


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

kunvla said:


> Lo que pregunto es esto:
> 
> —Porque te quiero mucho —dijo Ludmilla, y por una de esas astucias del idioma el *mucho* le quitaba casi toda la fuerza al *quiero*.
> Julio Cortázar, _Libro de Manuel_ (1973), p. 94.
> 
> Saludos,



Así es. Es más difícil decir _te quiero_ que _te quiero mucho_.


----------



## Lurrezko

Cortázar era un maestro del idioma. Es interesante la pregunta, y mucho menos obvia de lo que aparenta, a mi entender. Hay verbos y adjetivos que tienen un sentido muy rotundo, y con los que los adverbios de cantidad producen, en según qué contextos, un efecto contrario al que sería lógico:

_- Hoy el parque está vacío.
- Hoy el parque está muy vacío._

_- Ayer el teatro estaba lleno.
- Ayer el teatro estaba muy lleno._

¿Cuándo estaba más lleno o más vacío, cuando lo estaba a secas o cuando lo estaba mucho?

Un saludo


----------



## KirkandRafer

No he tenido el gusto de leer esa novela (de Cortázar tengo aparcada "62, modelo para armar", y hasta que no la retome no seguiré leyendo otras cosas), pero cabe suponer que en la imaginación de Cortázar ese "mucho" tiene en el personaje particular que lo enuncia una tonalidad y un contexto que hacen que signifique prácticamente lo contrario de lo que idiomáticamente transmite. En cualquier caso, ya digo, simplemente especulo. Bien puede ser lo que dice Adelaida Péndelton, claro, aunque yo no comparto esa percepción: una vez dicho "te quiero" no hay vuelta atrás, y por lo general ese "mucho" se entendería en el sentido más común del adverbio, a no ser que otras circunstancias extralingüísticas señalaran en otra dirección.

Al hilo de esto me viene a la cabeza otro adverbio: "bastante", que sí que suele tener ese matiz negativo. Por ejemplo:

- ¿Cómo te ha salido el examen?

- Ummm... bastante bien.

Ese "bastante bien", según el tono y el lenguaje corporal de la persona puede significar muchas cosas.


----------



## zele

Insuperable Cortázar. Estoy de acuerdo con Adelaida. No es lo mismo soltar un "te quiero" que decir que sí, que "te quiero mucho", como la trucha al trucho. Ni de lejos. Astucias del idioma... para marcar un sutil límite entre el cariño sincero y el amor, amor, amor...

Os quiero mucho a todos.


----------



## Erreconerre

kunvla said:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Qué diferencia de matices se percibe entre "Te quiero" así a secas y "Te quiero mucho" con el adverbio de cantidad? Si se dice a su amante, novio/-a, etc. ¿cuál expresa más un querer absoluto, sincero, rpofundo, etc.?
> 
> Me gustaría mucho saber sus opniones al respecto.
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano.
> Saludos,



El que quiere mucho quiere más que el que quiere a secas o que el que quiere poquito.
A la margarita le preguntamos si me quiere mucho o poquito o nada. 
Se puede querer a una persona más que a otra. A una se le puede querer a secas, y a la otra, quererla mucho.


----------



## duvija

Creo que me tiro por el lado de la entonación. Con eso hacemos y deshacemos sentimientos. Aunque si nos referimos a la palabra escrita, ahí podemos discutir el asunto. O sea no es cómo lo decimos sino cómo lo describimos, escribiéndolo. De todos modos, me queda la duda.


----------



## oa2169

Perdón a todos, pero hay un adverbio de cantidad que siempre que se usa indica lo contrario: "Te quiero *demasiado*".

¿Tiene un sentido peyorativo o no?.

Parece como si ese gran sentimiento le causara molestias.

Besos demasiados.


----------



## aldonzalorenzo

Coincido totalmente con Adelaida. Decir 'te quiero' es más fuerte que decir 'te quiero mucho'.


----------



## duvija

oa2169 said:


> Perdón a todos, pero hay un adverbio de cantidad que siempre que se usa indica lo contrario: "Te quiero *demasiado*".
> 
> ¿Tiene un sentido peyorativo o no?.
> 
> Parece como si ese gran sentimiento le causara molestias.
> 
> Besos demasiados.



¿Qué pasaría con 'te odio demasiado'? (me suena a que 'te odio demasiado como para no quererte).


----------



## Vampiro

A ver, hagamos un ejercicio de sutileza:
¿Quién quiere más?
1.- Te quiero.
2.- Te quiero bastante.
3.- Te quiero mucho.
4.- Te quiero... mucho.
_


----------



## tesalia

Vampiro said:


> A ver, hagamos un ejercicio de sutileza:
> ¿Quién quiere más?
> 1.- Te quiero.
> 2.- Te quiero bastante.
> 3.- Te quiero mucho.
> 4.- Te quiero... mucho.



1.- Te quiero.
Mucho, es mucho de algo, pero no todo. En este caso, así lo veo yo.

Saludos Vampiro 
Pido disculpas por modificar mi mensaje, pero no salió completo la primera vez.


----------



## Lampiste

Hola:


Vampiro, ¿me permites que garabatee en tu escrito?
Gracias anticipadas.




Vampiro said:


> A ver, hagamos un ejercicio de sutileza:
> ¿Quién quiere más?
> 1.- Te quiero.
> 2.- Te quiero bastante.
> 3.- Te quiero mucho.
> 4.- Te quiero... mucho.
> 5.-  Os quiero a todos (*Zele* dixit).
> _


La 5; al menos en cantidad. (Gracias, *Zele*. También nosotros a ti). La calidad... ya sería motivo de otro hilo, ¿no?

Y del resto, voto sin duda por la nº *1*, porque entiendo que evoca "el todo", mientras que con el adverbio, como apunta *Lurrezko, *se marca una medida. 

Pero eso ocurre en este caso concreto, ya que en el ejemplo de la paella que ha puesto nuestro dibujante *Torrebruno*, sin ir más lejos, el adverbio _mucho _actúa con signo positivo.

Por parlotear:
Sobre estas "alternativas" yo hubiera dicho que se trata de gajes del idioma. Pero fijaos que Cortázar, más agudo y perspicaz,  las llama "astucias del idioma", (mensaje # 4, de *Kunvla*).Y es muy cierto porque hay que estar siempre prevenidos respecto a las jugarrretas que nos hace el idioma en cuanto nos descuidamos. José Saramago opinaba igual cuando escribió: "Com as palavras todo cuidado é pouco, mudam de opinião como as pessoas". (!Pero qué os voy yo a contar a estas alturas, que no sepáis ya!).

En cuanto a lo de "bastante", aunque siempre es mejor que nada, preferiría que no me lo dijeran. 

Saludos.

Vampi: ¿se sortea algo entre los acertantes?


----------



## Namarne

kunvla said:


> —Porque te quiero mucho —dijo Ludmilla, y por una de esas astucias del idioma el *mucho* le quitaba casi toda la fuerza al *quiero*.
> Julio Cortázar, _Libro de Manuel_ (1973), p. 94.


De acuerdo también con Cortázar y lo apuntado por otros en el mismo sentido. 

Saludos.


----------



## romarsan

Vampiro said:


> A ver, hagamos un ejercicio de sutileza:
> 4.- Te quiero... mucho.
> _



Voto por esta.


----------



## Vampiro

Namarne said:


> De acuerdo también con Cortázar y lo apuntado por otros en el mismo sentido.


Yo no estoy tan seguro.
“Te quiero mucho” para mi es más que un simple “te quiero”; otra cosa es la intención con que se digan las palabras, ese “mucho” hasta podría ser una ironía.  Pero las palabras en sí significan lo que significan, no creo que haya duda en eso.
Si Cortázar generó el ambiente adecuado es posible que en el libro el “mucho” le quite fuerza al “te quiero”, pero lo normal es que no sea así.
Dentro de las opciones que yo puse, creo que el orden sería:
Te quiero < te quiero mucho < te quiero… mucho.
En mi opinión esos puntos suspensivos le confieren aún mayor fuerza al “mucho”.  Veo que Romarsan opina lo mismo.
En cuanto a “bastante”, coincido, prefiero que no me lo digan.  Mejor es que te odien sin medida ni clemencia, jé.
_


----------



## Namarne

Vampiro said:


> Yo no estoy tan seguro.


¿Dudas de que yo esté de acuerdo?


----------



## cbrena

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> Así es. Es más difícil decir _te quiero_ que _te quiero mucho_.


Totalmente de acuerdo con Cortázar y con Adelaida . Hay que querer mucho a una persona para poder decirle un _'te quiero'._


----------



## Vampiro

Namarne said:


> ¿Dudas de que yo esté de acuerdo?


Ya no estoy seguro ni de lo que no estoy seguro.
Debe ser el Ritalín.
_


----------



## Idóneo

Si ese *querer mucho* lleva aparejado el *no podría vivir sin ti*, ese mucho se convierte en demasiado, desmedido, inconveniente.
Si quieres bien a alguien no necesitas añadir que es mucho. Es como decir que tienes muchas buenas intenciones para con esa persona, pero estarías dispuesto a perjudicarla para satisfacer tu gran necesidad de amor (mal entendido).

Así lo entiendo como una interpretación general, asumiendo que muchas veces el querer no es todo o nada, y que hay quereres tan "grandes" que acosan y matan.
"No me quieras mucho, quiéreme bien".

Saludos interactivos.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

La entonación es decisiva. Como ya han dicho dos distinguidos foreros 'Te quiero...mucho' es la forma más enfática de las tres que se mencionan. Y si al decirlo, en el tiempo de los puntos suspensivos, se entrecierran los ojos y se hacen pequeños giros de la cabeza, es lo más de lo más.
Lo que sucede es que esa forma de decirlo es una astucia del idioma y del gesto que le da a la frase el sentido justamente contrario al que entiendo tiene en el texto de Cortázar.
Por eso, mejor que a las palabras, hay que atenerse a los hechos.


----------



## Darojas

Me atrevo a pensar que se quiere o no se quiere a otra persona, que no hay semiquereres. Las gradaciones que se le ponen al querer son dudosas. Con aquellos a quienes no se quiere (ni se odia) se pueden establecer relaciones de amistad, de colegaje, de vecindad...

Ya lo anotó oa y no tuvo eco: en Colombia hay la moda de reemplazar _mucho_ por _demasiado, _que es un disparate: si comí demasiado deberé tomar un laxante que me alivie. ¿Sólo entre nosotros se da ese uso?

Por favor, Kirk and Torre, ¿qué es _desaboríos?_


----------



## Pixidio

Lo de te quiero demasiado, planteado por ahí a mí me resulta de una ambivalencia muy incómoda. Me suena a "te quiero demasiado, más de lo que querría quererte. Por eso, a la vez que te quiero te detesto un poquito". en fin, parece un trabalenguas pero para a mí eso es como un réquiem para la relación (si es que alguna vez existió). Pasando en limpio: "te quiero mucho"= "fue un placer conocerte pero no me siento a gusto contigo". 

Lo de te quiero mucho... no sé. Acá en Argentina somo muy pegotes los unos con los otros, vivimos tocándonos y para saludar a un amigo que no ves desde la mañana hacés la misma parafernalia que para uno que escaló el Everest y volvió a comer un asado. Quiero decir, esta muy trillado el uso de ambos. Acá hay una versión que se usa con cierto recelo y es "te quiero bien" (un calco del italiano) y eso es la antesala de decir te amo, porsupuesto, un te amo no te lo digo ni por casualidad (yo y mi orgullo, tema para diván), aunque sea cierto por el grado de compromiso que implica. Además, porque en cierta medida te pone en desigualdad de condiciones frente al otro... A mí me da pánico, una simple palabrita puede hacer que me esfume apenas salga el sol. Eso también se dice "voy a comprar cigarrillos".


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Darojas said:


> Me atrevo a pensar que se quiere o no se quiere a otra persona, que no hay semiquereres. Las gradaciones que se le ponen al querer son dudosas. Con aquellos a quienes no se quiere (ni se odia) se pueden establecer relaciones de amistad, de colegaje, de vecindad...
> 
> Ya lo anotó oa y no tuvo eco: en Colombia hay la moda de reemplazar _mucho_ por _demasiado, _que es un disparate: si comí demasiado deberé tomar un laxante que me alivie. ¿Sólo entre nosotros se da ese uso?
> 
> Por favor, Kirk and Torre, ¿qué es _desaboríos?_



- No hay semiquereres, pero si grados en el cariño. Quiero más a mis hijos que a mis sobrinos, por ejemplo.
- _Demasiado _no se emplea reemplazando a _mucho. _En algunos casos no expresan lo mismo; por ejemplo, un atleta puede correr mucho, pero no veo puede correr demasiado salvo que sea demasiado poco para ganar la carrera; un enfermo puede comer poco, y ser demasiado para su estado de salud. Y en el caso del querer, seguro que hay personas a las que se quiere mucho pero no les parece ser demasiado queridas.
- _Desaborío_ o incluso _esaborío _es la pronunciación andaluza, algo acentuada, de _desaborido, _es decir, sin sabor, soso, sin sustancia, y dicho de una persona, sin gracia. (Pido benevolencia a los moderadores por esta digresión y a Kirk y Torre por pisarles el terreno).


----------



## RIU

Como veo que va de opiniones, suelto la mía:

A mi entender la astucia de Cortazar no es otra que la de decir "y por una de esas astucias del idioma..." y así entendemos que el antedicho es un jetas de cuidado. Ahora bien, si no lo dice, me siento incapaz de entender el sentido que quiere darle. Este "mucho" ahí da menos juego que una cabra en un garaje. Para mi las astucias del idioma están en la aportación de Lurr (Post nº7). No sé, quizá sea el prozac de Vero.

Torrebruno, en junio la barba te llega a los pies, hijo, haz algo al respecto.


----------



## germanbz

Personalmente, cuantificar la cantidad de amor o estima, de una manera estandarizada como si se midiera en en sistema internacional de unidad según los adverbios que se añadan, me parece bastante antinatural o "científico".

*Te quiero* a secas lleva implícito mucho más amor en una persona que casi nunca lo dice, que un *te quiero mucho*, en alguien zalamero que lo dice quince veces al día.

Si tuviera que encontrar una distinción, le veo más fuerza a un "te quiero" que a un "te quiero mucho" ya que la segunda, suena más de "recuerdo", para enfatizar un te quiero, y que suene algo especial respecto anteriores "te quiero". Pero lo dicho, sería un análisis un tanto tecnológico. Hay personas, que por su propia manera de expresarse, casi nunca usan/usamos expresiones como "te quiero", ni te explico ya "te amo", y no por ellos muestras menos afectividad. De hecho pienso que fuera de películas dobladas y culebrones, yo jamás he conocido a nadie aquí que utilice "_te amo_".


----------



## zele

Pues la astucia consiste, precisamente, en que a pesar de añadirse un 'mucho', se acaba expresando un querer de "menor intensidad". Cortazar habla del amor entre dos, está claro. Cuando uno se desenamora, verbigracia,  es difícil seguir diciendo "te quiero" al otro. Sin embargo, cuesta menos decir (astutamente)  "te quiero mucho". Esa es la astucia: no me atrevo a decirte que ya no te quiero, pero te adelanto que te quiero mucho, tanto como a todos mis amigos.

"Te quiero mucho, tío", frase típica de colega que lo ve todo borroso después de unas copas.

Es verdad, germanbz, jamás he oído que nadie diga "te amo". Con la fuerza de los mares... ya te digo.


----------



## Idóneo

germanbz said:


> Personalmente, cuantificar la cantidad de amor o estima, de una manera estandarizada como si se midiera en en sistema internacional de unidad según los adverbios que se añadan, me parece bastante antinatural o "científico".
> 
> *Te quiero* a secas lleva implícito mucho más amor en una persona que casi nunca lo dice, que un *te quiero mucho*, en alguien zalamero que lo dice quince veces al día.
> 
> Si tuviera que encontrar una distinción, le veo más fuerza a un "te quiero" que a un "te quiero mucho" ya que la segunda, suena más de "recuerdo", para enfatizar un te quiero, y que suene algo especial respecto anteriores "te quiero". Pero lo dicho, sería un análisis un tanto tecnológico. Hay personas, que por su propia manera de expresarse, casi nunca usan/usamos expresiones como "te quiero", ni te explico ya "te amo", y no por ellos muestras menos afectividad. De hecho pienso que fuera de películas dobladas y culebrones, yo jamás he conocido a nadie aquí que utilice "_te amo_".



También pienso que fuera de las pantallas, o de la literatura, en la vida cotidiana no andamos diciéndonos que nos queremos. (Se nota por los efectos, y advertirlo suena falso).
No recuerdo haber pronunciado esa frase a no ser de cachondeo.
Alguna frase más elaborada o algún elogio, sí, pero nunca un sobado *te quiero*.
En una ocasión me encontré con un amigo en un bar, y en broma le dije: "¿Por qué te querré tanto?". El caso es que se puso a llorar sentidamente, y yo y la que entonces era mi novia llevamos unos cuantos años recordándolo y riéndonos de la ñoñez del colega.

Les aprecio.


----------

